
Protonmail under DDoS attack - joering2
https://twitter.com/protonmail
======
mirimir
Also [https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/protonmail-
dd...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/protonmail-ddos-attacks-
are-a-case-study-of-what-happens-when-you-mock-attackers/)

CTO Bart Butler responded to Apophis Squad on Twitter:

> We're back you clowns.

So they came back. All day, today. Harder. I'd say that they've made their
point.

~~~
bartbutler
That they have.

------
devmunchies
I'm actually concerned that some emails sent to me may be lost forever.

~~~
joering2
My understanding through their technological stack is that emails will be
queuing back and forth for up to 48 hours before permanently give up. Also
keep in mind delivering payload thru SMTP is more lightweight than HTTP/HTTPS
require. I am having hard time logging in / staying connected, but I see
emails coming through normally. I don't believe I am missing anything.

